# Iron shots for anemic lamb



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a 6 month old ewe lamb who's recovering from a wormload. She's gotten anemic and I want to build up her red blood cells again. I'm giving probiotics, b complex and last night she got an iron shot. Do I give more iron shots or is 1 time enough?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd see how she reacts to what she's already been given. I have only ever had to give 1 iron shot. My vet said I can't overdose on B's. But I don't give a shot if they don't need it.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

1 iron shot per week is all I've ever used.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

well, she's still so up and down! I'm beginning to wish she would either recover quickly or die right now, stop this up and down! In the last 4 wks she has bounced back and forth so much I don't know what to think anymore. Her stools have been mostly normal but a little soft at times. I've been giving 1-2 doses b complex or probiotics or both every day. Whenever I'd stop for a day or so she would suddenly seem very ill again, droopy and not eating. I'd give more probiotics or b and the next day she's much better. I've given 1 dose ivomec and 1 dose valbazen, also 2 shots iron a week apart. Is there hope for her or is it just a matter of time? She's lost weight too although most days now she's eating hay and creepfeed. What more can I do?


----------

